# Enviar comunicacion via RS232 a servidor



## quintanj (Mar 18, 2006)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro, veo que es un foro muy interesante, vale muchisimo la pena visitarlo, no he encontrado otro mejor.

Tengo una pregunta.

Necesito sacar la información de un glucometro el cual tiene un mini jack RS232, y enviarlo directamente via linea telefonica a un servidor, como podria hacer eso? que necesito tener? que tengo que hacer? alguien me puede ayudar? y si tienen algun codigo que pueda utilizar se les agradeceria mucho, alguien me quiere echar una manito con esto

Muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Mar 21, 2006)

Simplemte podrias utilizar un modem Bacon y adaptarle la conversion RS232 a TTL.

Saludos.


----------



## quintanj (Mar 28, 2006)

Donde puedo adquirir un modem Bacon? y la conversion como la hago?

Muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Mar 28, 2006)

Conversor RS232 - TTL


----------

